# turbo QG16 help .



## b12boi (Dec 21, 2003)

fellers i am from trinidad and i carried the car by a turbo expert and he refuses to turbo my car simply because everything is controlled by the ecu like timing etc . what you guys think - should i turbo or don't ? 

i have a T25 turbo with a FMU and manifold . do i need extra injectors ? all the help needed please . 

the car is a nissan n16de QG16de automatic .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like I told you before, the guy doesn't know what he's talking about.

also, you don't know exactly what is needed to safely run a turbo.

1) ditch the FMU. get new injectors, an adjustable fuel pressure regulator, and new fuel pump
2) GET AN INTERCOOLER!
3) Get a recirculating blow off valve.
4) get an Apex'i SAFC.

run all that with the turbo and manifold, have it professionally installed by someone else other than that joker, and you'll be fine.

btw, you want to prove that guy wrong? show him my webpage. I boosted it with the same ecu crap you have.


----------

